# eingebetteter MediaPlayer in Applet?



## Killi138 (22. Sep 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei ein VideoChat zu programmieren bzw. stehe kurz davor.
Frage: Ist es möglich, so wie in HTML auch, ein Video in einem Panel oder einem Frame einzubetten? Und das Ganze bitte ohne JFM, denn so wie ich gesehen habe muss das der Client auch installiert haben damit es überhaupt funktioniert. Und das will ich nicht.

Ich hatte es (ganz doofe Idee von mir) auch schon mit dem JEditorPane ausprobiert, indem ich diesen auf html geschaltet habe und ihm die <embed> und <object> - Tags wie bei einer HTML-Seite als text gegeben habe - was kam dabei raus? 2 rote Fragezeichen....kann der das nicht?

Wisst ih sonst noch was?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,

Killi138


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2006)

Wie stellst du dir das vor? Die JEditorPane ist doch kein voll ausgestatteter Browser...
Und selbst wenn sie es währe, auch ein richtiger Browser kann keine Videos abspielen. 
Das macht ein Flash/Quicktime/RM/WM Plugin.


----------



## Killi138 (22. Sep 2006)

Na das mein ich doch - ich sagte doch "einbetten", habe den EditorPane die Tags zum EINBETTEN vom MediaPlayer gegeben...gibts sonst noch ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2006)

> Na das mein ich doch - ich sagte doch "einbetten", habe den EditorPane die Tags zum EINBETTEN vom MediaPlayer gegeben


DIe entsprechenden PlugIns sind aber nicht für die JEditorPane, sondern für einen Browser installiert.
Dir bleibt wohl nur JMF oder selbst einen MediaPlayer zu schreiben  :lol:


----------



## Killi138 (22. Sep 2006)

Da haben wir doch schon des Rätsels Lösung - ich dachte, er benutzt dazu den Standardbrowser des Systems.......hm....sch...!


Gibt es keinerlei andere Möglichkeit? Wenn ich JMF benutze muss es doch der Client, der nachher das Applet lädt auch installier thaben, stimmt das? Dann kommt das nämlich gar nicht in Frage, das kann ich nicht bringen....die letzte Lösung ist einen billigen Layer ÜBER das Applet zu legen...feine Sache, aber scheiß Lösung!


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2006)

Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, ich hab JMF noch nie benutzt.
Öffne doch einfach ein Popup mit einem embedded Video.


----------

